# 18" cube build



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I had an old plant-only 18" Exo collecting dust, so I tore it down and decided to start anew. I sort of liked a corner section of the old background, though, so I wedged it in again, added some wood, and decided it was appealing enough -- or will be after some touch-ups -- to keep. But here's the question!

Should I foam up the remainder of the background and sides, or should I leave it as is? I've got a can of GS and loads of fine tree fern fiber at the ready.

Also, what do y'all think of the wood placement?

The tank zoomed out a little:









And a closeup:









Please pardon the dust. =)

Best,
Ash


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ooh yea, I love that corner piece! Glad you saved it. I've been doing more with less background and I like the natural light that it allows into the tank.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Kris! Thanks for weighing in... as far as natural light goes, the light you see there is from the fixture over the tank (two t5ho bulbs). My room has blackout curtains I don't open often in the winter for fear of letting heat out. Poor insulation. =( Gotta try to keep the utility bills down.

I like the current look too, but at the same time I worry I won't have enough surfaces for loads of delicious plants. With the wood I've got a ton of space for broms, but what about vines? Ferns? Aaah! Choices!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't know if they are still available, but, I bought some suction cups, at Lowe's, designed for hanging Christmas lights. They have a groove thing that the cord goes into. I've been using those to hang vines on glass. Works great!


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Thats looking good.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

frogface said:


> I don't know if they are still available, but, I bought some suction cups, at Lowe's, designed for hanging Christmas lights. They have a groove thing that the cord goes into. I've been using those to hang vines on glass. Works great!


They have suction cups for routing aquarium airlines that I used for the same purpose.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Your Viv looks nice! I also like minimum backgrounds.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks so much, y'all. =) Kris or Rob, do you have any pics of your vines in these suction cups? I've never thought of that and would like to see how it looks.

Best,
Ash


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I can take some tonight.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> Thanks so much, y'all. =) Kris or Rob, do you have any pics of your vines in these suction cups? I've never thought of that and would like to see how it looks.
> 
> Best,
> Ash


I don't , it was a 5g vert I set up to grow out some imitators with philodendron and wandering jew.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

After looking at it a while, I added a piece of cork and a bit more wood (size queen...) and foamed it into place. Waiting on it to cure so I can hack and cut and glue the heck out of it!

I've been reading up a bit on drylok and TB3 with organic matter... once I find a tutorial, I might try that to cover the remainder of the GS you see here. Seems like people think it's less messy than silicone, and hey, I am all for that in every way imaginable. 

Some pics:









And another angle:









What do y'all think? =) If anyone wants to weigh in on the pros/cons of Drylok and TB3 that would be great too. 

Best,
Ash


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here are some pics. I think the suction cups for aquarium airlines might be smaller and look better. These are by no means show tanks, lol. I think with your plant skillz, you could do it so that the suction cups didn't show at all.

Inside the Sip tank
























Outside view of Sip tank








Inside the El Dorado froglet tank (see the one stuck to the top of the tank)








Outside view of the Red Amazonicus tank to show that the roots grow and attach to the glass. I could remove the suction cups and the vines would stay in place.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

In the Cayo de Aqua froglet tank and the Benedicta tank, I made islands on the glass for vines and for extra hanging out space for them. Again, I think you could make something like this a lot more interesting. These were quicky jobs for emergency tanks. 

Cayo de Aqua froglet tank








Benedicta tank


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Thank you Kris. =) I'll keep these in mind.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

I finished covering the majority of the GS with TB3 + tree fern fiber tonight, and wow, it was quite messy -- but the results look pleasing at least! I'll post another pic after it cures. 

Here's a question. I have a 22" Zoomed Aquasun light fixture over this tank. It houses two T5HO 6500k bulbs. I know the light's too big to fit neatly on top exactly, but it's the only thing I have -- will it suffice? I want nice colorful broms and good plant growth. 

Best,
Ash


----------



## Harpo (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks good!

I would imagine you'll be good with the 2 t5's. All the plants I could see are generally low-light tolerant.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Which plants? The ones in the pictures aren't mine.

You would consider two T5HO bulbs at 6500k low light?


----------



## Harpo (Nov 9, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> Which plants? The ones in the pictures aren't mine.
> 
> You would consider two T5HO bulbs at 6500k low light?


Bah! I was skimming through the thread this morning and mistook FrogFace's photos's as yours!

I meant it more in the sense that low-light tolerant plants will do fine in moderate light. 

I bet you will be able to grow most items to their full potential with the t5, you might just run into shadowing from larger growing plants.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Not that the plants Kris posted are lacking, mind you... =) I think they're pretty -- I just didn't want to get credit for things that aren't mine.

I hope the lighting works out! I know the fixture itself sure is quiet. The whole viv is right next to my work area on my desk and it doesn't buzz or vibrate at all. Before I've only ever used either shop lights or CFL bulbs in the clamp fixtures, so this kind of lighting is new to me.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Tonight was a night of making vines! I was just playing with them a little to see how they'd look. This is probably not their final arrangement, but moving them around sure was fun. Should I make some more to dangle from the wood, or is it already overkill?



















I think maybe I'd like more in the top section up there. I'm still trying to decide if I should leave a gap at the top or if I should foam it up entirely. Opinions on this would be appreciated.

Also, the piece wedged up into the righthand corner for now is a huge chunk of resurrection fern from Zach (Spaff here on the boards). I'm leaving it there a while to see how I like it. So far I'm digging it. =)

Thoughts?

Best,
Ash


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Looking great! I like the space at the top.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks Kris! I'm gonna fiddle around with the vines a bit more tonight, and maybe make a few more thin ones to see what I can do with those. I like them but I need to do some serious arranging.

Best,
Ash


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

I thiiiink I might be done with vines and stuff... time for plants?



















Please tell me your thoughts. =)

Best,
Ash


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Very nice looking hardscape. Can't wait to see it planted!


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Here we go...




























Some neat stuff growing out of the moss:



























Can't wait to see what happens with this. =) 

Plans: to add leaf litter, isopod/spring cultures, broms (N. 'Domino'), and a couple more plants. We'll see!

Comments or suggestions are welcome.

Best,
Ash


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I love it! Glad you didn't listen to me


----------



## Harpo (Nov 9, 2012)

Awesome. What are the plants?


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

It looks like you have Begonia thelmae and Begonia glabra. I don't know if you have had these in tanks before, but both of these grow like crazy for me. The B. glabra is almost overwhelming. Once it gets going it grows fast and spreads like crazy. The B. thelmae isn't near as bad. They both look great but do require frequent trimming for me.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

I know about the spreading habits of both begonias -- never had the glabra, but I've seen it take over other people's tanks. I'm prepared to prune! The thelmae's never gotten incredibly out of control for me, and I love the way it looks. I will say, though, that I'm very fond of shinglers and if I'm lucky enough to get some other stuff along the way, I won't mind taking out one thing and trying another. 

Some of the plants (off the top of my head) are:
Pilea glauca
Begonia glauca
Begonia thelmae
Selaginella uncinata
Peperomia sp. Costa Rica
Peperomia prostrata
Polypodium polypodioides
Microsorum linguiforme
Nautilocalyx pemphidius
Ficus pumila var. quercifolia

I have no idea what most of the moss is, but it seems to be doing okay so far. =) 

Best,
Ash


----------



## Harpo (Nov 9, 2012)

Ash,

Is it the wild moss you posted a week or two ago?


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

It is. I cleaned a portion of it to the best of my ability following some tutorials I found here, then stuck it in the tank to see what it would do. I don't know if it will spread or turn to slime or what, but lots of other very happy little plants have started to sprout from it and it hasn't gone brown and gunky yet. I'm enjoying it while it lasts. =) 

Best,
Ash


----------



## Harpo (Nov 9, 2012)

I am interested in seeing how it does. Keep us posted


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Update...

Some interesting thingies on the moss:



























Peperomia prostrata:









FTS:









I had some resurrection fern up in the top right, but it didn't like me. There's little green moss spores left behind, though, and plenty of space for more plants or a nice bright brom... any suggestions? I'd appreciate your thoughts.

Best,
Ash


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice!!!! Are those Neo Domino I see?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rackodac (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks great, if you have some good air flow try some air plants


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

They are indeed Neoregelia Domino. =) One of my favorite broms, I couldn't resist.

I don't have fans on this tank, so I'm not sure tillies are a good idea (it's the same reason I've kept away from orchids). I may put another brom back there in that corner, a bigger one than the Domino. Dunno! Gotta think about it.

Thanks for the comments. =)

Best,
Ash


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Hmmm, this dischidia ruscifolia is blushing a bit under the light. Might need to move it eventually, but for now I'm seeing what happens:










FTS:










Best,
Ash


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

I like it! Any idea what you are going to put in here (sorry if you said it and I missed it)?


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

I have two D. auratus 'El Cope' on order from UE from the June shipment. I was inspired to get them mostly by pictures of yours, FYI. =) I love the look of them.

I'm hoping auratus will be happy in this tank -- there's lots of cover and hiding places. I also really love tincs and leucs... 

I'm open to suggestions.

Best,
Ash


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> I have two D. auratus 'El Cope' on order from UE from the June shipment. I was inspired to get them mostly by pictures of yours, FYI. =) I love the look of them.
> 
> I'm hoping auratus will be happy in this tank -- there's lots of cover and hiding places. I also really love tincs and leucs...
> 
> ...


I'm sure some auratus would like that tank. Mine use all the wood I have branching around at a 45 degree, and your tank has that as well. They also dug a hole in the substrate below a piece of wood that they hide in a lot haha. Mine really seem to like to have a canopy over them as well, so maybe some plants that create canopy would help as well 

El Cope are awesome frogs. Mine are very bold, despite having recently been discovered by the cat who wandered in to my apartment...


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

I've switched more stuff around yet again. I'll post pics tomorrow. =)

While I love the color of the El Cope, here's a question: do you think this tank would be more suited to a couple of leucs instead?

Opinions and thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Best,
Ash


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Nearly finished, I reckon:





I have no idea what frogs to put in this tank! Opinions would be appreciated.

Also, any suggestions for how to tightly secure those N. Domino to the wood? They keep moving despite fishing line and floral wire. I don't really want to use hot glue. Help!

What do y'all think?

Best,
Ash


----------



## KDuraiswamy (Dec 2, 2012)

That's an amazing tank!!

I think some thumbnails would do great in there--imitators or maybe a small group of variabilis or vanzos.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Woah. That looks awesome! I think that tank screams Ranitomeya or pumilio because of all those bromeliads. You'd never be able to pull any tadpoles from that though!


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

I was hoping to get some bigger, more visible frogs... but hm, maybe some thumbs wouldn't be amiss. 

Do y'all think auratus or leucs would be comfortable in this tank, though? Leaf litter will be going doing tomorrow. =)

Best,
Ash


----------



## trevorthetoad (Nov 5, 2012)

Leucs would definitely appreciate the climbing space. If youre looking for a bold species, I've heard that tarapoto imitators have a tendency to like to be out in the open.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

I think you could do one of the Dendrobates sp in there, but it'd be a shame to not utilize all those bromeliads for some Ranitomeya! 

R. variabilis are a (slightly) larger thumb, and get bigger as you increase altitudinally so you could do a group of highlands in there. Plus, they have an almost metallic sheen to their green....friggin' sweet.

I can pass along some pics, so if you want pm me.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Nearly finished, I reckon:
> 
> I have no idea what frogs to put in this tank! Opinions would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


To answer your question about how to hold the brom to the wood, depending on the thickness and where you want it mounted, you can either zip tie or make an X with toothpicks and just place it in between them. Usually the tooth picks rot right after its attached.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Such a great looking viv, you really have done a spectacular job with the plants! Great inspiration!


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

VenomR00 said:


> To answer your question about how to hold the brom to the wood, depending on the thickness and where you want it mounted, you can either zip tie or make an X with toothpicks and just place it in between them. Usually the tooth picks rot right after its attached.


Thanks for the advice! I haven't tried zip ties yet -- that'll be my next step. Toothpicks won't penetrate the wood, though I have used those (and their larger cousins, bamboo skewers) throughout the rest of the viv. 

Still taking opinions on what frogs I should put in here! The variabilis are awesome but I'm a little worried they'd be lost in there, and aren't vanzos very shy? 

I'm really thinking maybe some leucs... do y'all think they'd climb enough to appreciate the broms?

Thanks so much for the compliments. =)

Best,
Ash


----------



## Harpo (Nov 9, 2012)

Tank look great! 

I have been very happy with my 4 Bakhuis Tincs. They stay a bit smaller than other tincs but still carry some size. They are SUPER active...tons of personality. You might like those.


----------



## frogbog (Jul 7, 2011)

very nice, so bright n colorful ...love it!
what kind of drainage/substrate do you have in there? 

if this tank were mine, id get a pair of thumbs so the smaller plants dont get trampled or moved, and they get a ton of room for climbing.

Pumilio's would probably appreciate those broms the most. my rio brancos are extremellly bold frogs.. pretty much as bold as my leucs actually.


----------



## Mike1980 (Apr 10, 2013)

Seriously that is a gorgeous tank. Good luck with whatever u put in.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

frogbog said:


> very nice, so bright n colorful ...love it!
> what kind of drainage/substrate do you have in there?
> 
> if this tank were mine, id get a pair of thumbs so the smaller plants dont get trampled or moved, and they get a ton of room for climbing.
> ...


Thanks so much! =) The substrate is a bunch of stuff milled together -- sphagnum, coco fiber/coir, tree fern fiber. It's separated from a layer of LECA by screening. I'm going to add oak leaves or sea grape leaves as soon as I can find some.

There aren't really any smaller delicate plants on the ground at this moment that would suffer if I had larger frogs in the tank. Pumilio are really, really pretty, but I'd like something bigger/more visible. If I got thumbs I'd want more than a pair.

I'm really leaning toward leucs. I love them so much -- my dream is to have some of the blue-footed variety, but since that's probably not gonna happen anytime soon, maybe I can get some nice plump adults from someone on here. Or I can wait until Understory has more in the fall. 

Though if anyone DOES hear of any blue-foots about, let me know! =)

Thanks so much for the input. Still more is appreciated.

Best,
Ash


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Added a couple of small ferns (that will probably later become huge). I'll try to take some pics later. =)

Best,
Ash


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Some progress...

Best,
Ash


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Looking very nice!!
What is the little brom behind the purple brom?

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

goof901 said:


> Looking very nice!!
> What is the little brom behind the purple brom?
> 
> Thanks


Thank you! It's a Neo. Chiquita Linda. =)

Best,
Ash


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

That looks gorgeous!

Adam


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks so much, Adam! I'm flattered you think so. =)


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

I still love this tank! And I still think you should put some Ranitomeya or Oophaga in it! Let me know when you change your mind to do so


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

That is definitely a Pumilio tank, I concur.

Adam


----------



## Djturna4thakidz (Mar 5, 2013)

What a great tank build thread. I love the broms! This tank also just screams pumillio to me too.


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

It's decided then, this is a Pumilio tank. It's no longer up for discussion, and the owner has no say on the subject... 

Adam


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

I still really love leucs, y'all, but I am beginning to question whether this would be the best tank for them. I'm leaning more toward pumilio or thumbs, I just can't decide what kind... I want to look into the tank and _see_ my frogs most of the time. 

All thoughts and suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Itty bitty ferns! Looks like maidenhair, but who knows...









Selaginella uncinata









This little pup is putting out roots to nowhere:









I love this dischidia. It blushes pink in high light:









Speaking of blushing in high light:









I don't remember what this little gesneriad is, but I'm so glad to see it:









And one more gesneriad! This is an aeschynanthus sp. with smaller leaves and faint variegation. Not sure how it'll do, but it can't hurt to try it out:









I love this hobby.









Not finished yet, but getting there.

Definitely going with thumbnails or pumilio now -- y'all have convinced me. =) What kind? Southern Variabilis? Arena Blanca? Varadero imitators? I want some frogs that will be visible and not too shy.

Best,
Ash


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Ash, that viv sure is pretty! 
Are you still running the T5's over it?


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks so much, Dustin! Yep, it's still got the t5ho light on it. I'm planning on eventually switching over to LEDs, probably, but for now this will have to do. The plants at least seem to like it.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

They sure do look good under it. I don't recall reading if you mentioned which bulbs were in it.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

The fixture is a 24" Aquasun with two t5ho Ultra Sun 24w 6500k bulbs. =) I also have a Flora Sun bulb on standby; it has the same specs save it's 5000k. If I ever need to switch a bulb out, I can -- or I can just turn off one of the bulbs in the fixture. 

I was inspired to get this fixture (and bulbs) because a) it was cheap on Craigslist and b) the user flyingsquirrel used it in their build, seen here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...m-build-post-i-go-details-very-pic-heavy.html

The fixture's quiet and my electric bill hasn't jumped yet or anything, but I'm still considering LEDs because the fixture itself is a bit big for this tank, and I could shift it over to service, say, a couple of OTHER theoretical tanks... maybe in the future...

Best,
Ash


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

My Varadero imitators are very bold. I have to watch out for the female because she has come to recognize me as the benevolent giant and therefore comes to the front of the tank whenever I have it open! Sadly, I only have 1 young froglet from my pair right now. If you are interested in pums, Kris (frogface) is near to you and may have some El Dorado pums left. I can't say for sure though, my two are from her 

What is going to go in the empty tank on the left?!


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Varadero are high on my list of candidates, I think. =) I also really like Southern Variabilis.

If I was gonna go with pumilio, gosh, there are so many to choose from I'm not sure what I'd pick. I know about Kris and her El Dorado pums, but I just don't know... hrrrm.

That tank off to the left will eventually house some thumbnails (again, no clue what kind). =) Right now it's just holding some driftwood. I'm gonna start work on it soon. I'm gonna fill it with bromeliads and vining plants. Can't wait!

Best,
Ash


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

I've narrowed my choices down to three:

Southern variabilis
Varadero imitators
Intermedius (or something that looks very similar, like the Chazuta imis or summersi)

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

R. Variabilis is a great species! One of ny favorite frogs.... But they are all my favorites.. LOL

Adam


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Love the blue of this selaginella:









Lots of interesting growth down here in the slight shade:









Maidenhair ferns!









Macodes being awesome:









I just love the color on this one:









And these:









Though this one is definitely my favorite:









Not finished yet, but getting there. =)









Needs more leaf litter!

Best,
Ash


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Ash this viv amazes me every time I look at it. Makes the new ones I have been working on look like garbage. Well done sir.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey Dustin,

I'm sure your vivs don't look like garbage! I personally can't wait to see how they turn out. =)

Thank you for the compliment,
Ash


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Love how this viv turned out! It is really looking awesome!


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Dang Ash, that is growing in really well! You have a much better plant collection than me  I'm jealous!


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Always willing to share if you want or need something! =) Most of what you see in the tank came from sponsors or vendors here on DB, though, not from my own personal collection. I only wish I had as many cool plants as some people here... not to mention the space to house them. That would be nice!


----------



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

Awesome tank is awesome. I'd pick Southern's for it all day! 

Varadero's are one of my favorite frogs but there's always the chance you'd end up with some aggression from one or more of them and would end up having to only have a pair. With Southern's you won't have that problem and they're just as bold if not bolder once they grow up. They seem to enjoy brom's just as much as well. My group are already out and about a lot in their new digs even though they've only been in there a little over a week. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/95242-new-southern-variabilis-viv.html


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

I think I'm pretty set on Southerns for this tank. =) I want to keep a nice group of frogs and you're right, imitators might fight each other and make themselves miserable. Gotta say I was heavily inspired to choose the Southerns by your thread, Ryan -- that tank is awesome!

I also considered reticulatus, but I'm not so sure what I've got going on in this setup would be the best for them. Not to mention if I was going to do those, I'd only want a pair, not a group. The next tank I work on will be for retics, though!

Best,
Ash


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Man, this orange mold and fungi are so cool:


















FTS:









Best,
Ash


----------



## ToeTapper (Apr 10, 2009)

I may have missed it but what lighting are you using on this tank. The Plants look great.


----------



## Harpo (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks great Ash! I love the FTS in yours last post.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

ToeTapper said:


> I may have missed it but what lighting are you using on this tank. The Plants look great.


I'm using an Aquasun 24" t5ho fixture with two Ultrasun bulbs. =)

Thanks so much, Harpo! I've done a little renovating lately and that orange mold has spread a bit and sent up tons of mushrooms... at first I was worried, but it looks so cool that I can forgive it.

Best,
Ash


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

Your tank is amazing! It has inspired me to use tree fern for a similar build. Again awesome work and thank you for sharing!


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

jrodkinsey said:


> Your tank is amazing! It has inspired me to use tree fern for a similar build. Again awesome work and thank you for sharing!


Well thanks so much, I'm flattered! =) I took some more pics last night.





































=)

Best,
Ash


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

This tank is so full of springtails and microfauna it's ridiculous. Should I save it for the retics I have coming from UE in September, or should I go ahead and add a leuc trio to it at the end of July? I also have some of those coming from a nice member here. =)

Neo. Cotton Candy:









Macodes petola:









A trio of Neo. Domino and a slightly trimmed Christopher Robin:









Neo. Whim:









FTS:









So, thoughts? Retics or leucs? Also, in the next couple of paychecks I intend to change the lighting on this over to JungleDawns. =)

Best,
Ash


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow....great build and great viv! Cant wait to see what you put into it! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chadnc (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice viv, thx for sharing the pics.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

I would much rather see retics in that viv than leucs! That viv is beautiful and has a ton of broms. Just perfect for Ranitomeya.


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

I vote retics as well!


----------



## Ultravincent (Sep 3, 2012)

Beautiful tank!!
I also vote for Ranitomeya.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I vote for sirensis "Highland" or variabilis. (This is because my frogs are all red or orange). But I love retics! So... Arena Blanca: they look like retics, are group frogs and are larger!


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Ash I know I have said it multiple times in this thread but this tank is just amazing. Great plant selection and man is it so densely planted. Definitely go for the retics in this one!


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks so much, everyone! Retics it is! I just finished paying for them about three seconds ago. I'm so excited -- can't wait for September. =)

Best,
Ash


----------

